# Obsession



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

My wife is Mexican and she and her entire family are obsessed with Tacos al Pastor. They simply never get tired of them, it's like the Mexican pizza. She is an excellent cook so I eat very well at home but when we go to town it never fails, Tacos al Pastor. We can get really full and have beers for 140 pesos, what a deal.

Is there a dish here that is your favorite? And having lived here for a while now do you prefer tortillas to bread?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

My favorite dish is tamales de mole oaxqueños. In fact, anything made with mole is my favorite!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Here In San Luis Potosi it is "goditas" of various fillings. Tortas are also popular. tacos are not as popular as they are in Baja. Most taco shops here open at 8PM and serve "cena". Taco shops in Mexicali open very early and many close after the bars close at night and my favorite large taco shop is 24 hours per day. 

I took a buddy there from San Diego to my house in Mexicali and we arrived late at night hungry. I told him my favorite taco shop is open and has 40 picnic type tables and really cold A/C. We arrived a 2AM and it was waiting for a tableroom only. The state university close by had it filled up with students. Many of the female students were nice looking and he couldn´t believe it. Of course I realize some of them had been there maybe for 2 hours or more chatting and eating tacos.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I've got to admit - I eat very well at home - and I better go first or I am in trouble.

When we eat out - roadside - we like lamb tacos. We have two places we frequent a lot. It was kind of interesting that in a short conversation with one 'owner' we brought up our other preference and an said - oh that is my cousin. They are miles apart. 

(the consume adds a lot)


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> My favorite dish is tamales de mole oaxqueños. In fact, anything made with mole is my favorite!


The mole from Oaxaca is excellent, my wife buys it by the bag. I have watched them make it in the shops there. If the teachers would just behave it is a fine city.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> Here In San Luis Potosi it is "goditas" of various fillings. Tortas are also popular. tacos are not as popular as they are in Baja. Most taco shops here open at 8PM and serve "cena". Taco shops in Mexicali open very early and many close after the bars close at night and my favorite large taco shop is 24 hours per day.
> 
> I took a buddy there from San Diego to my house in Mexicali and we arrived late at night hungry. I told him my favorite taco shop is open and has 40 picnic type tables and really cold A/C. We arrived a 2AM and it was waiting for a tableroom only. The state university close by had it filled up with students. Many of the female students were nice looking and he couldn´t believe it. Of course I realize some of them had been there maybe for 2 hours or more chatting and eating tacos.


That is interesting as tacos de pastor don't fire up here until 3:00 PM, I guess that's because the people don't get off of work until then and it is a lot of meat on that skewer, what is it called? The big stack of thin sliced pork?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Here In San Luis Potosi it is "goditas" of various fillings.


I've heard of "gorditas", but not "goditas".


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> I've heard of "gorditas", but not "goditas".


God-level Gorditas.


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

Tacos Arabes are my fave taco. They are from Puebla and we spent a week there eating them for almost every meal. The meat is ala tacos pastor, but the taco itself is puffy, vis a vis pita bread, but much thinner. They are sublime.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Ahh, tacos al pastor. This is, in fact, one of my absolute favorites here in Mexico. In fact, our favorite place for tacos al pastor here in Colima just opened a new location just a few blocks away from our house. And, on Friday's they have 2x1. Guess where my wife and I eat dinner almost every Friday. 

Here, they don't actually start cooking until 5 or 5:30 in the afternoon. So, they don't actually start serving tacos until about 6. But, this timing usually works pretty well for us. 

But the real trick for tacos al pastor, or any other taco for that matter, it the right combination of salsas and "toppings" (for lack of a better term). On mine, I squeeze just a little limon, add some salsa roja and, most important of all, these really tasty cebollas with habanero and other spices, marinated in limon. So delicious. 

But alas, today is only Monday; that means five more days until I get my tacos al pastor fix again.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

dwwhiteside said:


> But the real trick for tacos al pastor, or any other taco for that matter, it the right combination of salsas and "toppings" (for lack of a better term). On mine, I squeeze just a little limon, add some salsa roja and, most important of all, these really tasty cebollas with habanero and other spices, marinated in limon. So delicious.


True dat. A taco must be _bien servido_, with all the stuff available like roasted jalapeños, pickled red onions w/habanero, frijoles de olla, tomatoes, cilantro and at least three salsa options--for me the hotter the better. The other thing is that to be a great taco it must be made with a great tortilla, and there's nothing like hecho a mano, preferably by the family matriarch at least 80 years young, whose constant pat-pat-pat is the heartbeat of the kitchen.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Pechuga con mole verde (either Puebla style or Oaxaca style), followed by chuletas con salsa de chile pasilla, followed by pechuga with all the other colors of oaxacan mole.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

I am quite partial to cochinita pibil.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I have eaten the roasted, spicy crickets..










But cricket pizza is not for me so far.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Have you had the roasted ants or the satz ( roasted caterpillars) yet?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> Have you had the roasted ants or the satz ( roasted caterpillars) yet?


I have eaten only the crickets and the worms that are dried and served with mezcal. The crickets are crunchy and spicy, the dried worms are just salty.

The cricket pizza is popular in Mexico City but I imagine they get soft in bubbling melted cheese. My wife's family love them and will insist that I try on our next visit.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Cricket pizza is not popular in México, nor the worm ones either


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

GARYJ65 said:


> Cricket pizza is not popular in México, nor the worm ones either


Maybe not in your circles but I assure you my wife's sister Patricia and her children Adrianna and Carolina and their husbands do eat it and want me to try it. They live in Mexico City and have all of their lives. They sent me an invitation with pictures, I assure you it wasn't at Pizza Hut, Little Caesars or Pizza Inn. 

Popular is a relative term, some don't like the blue corn tortillas and some do.

Smoked beef isn't "popular" in Mexico City either but the restaurant "****** ******" is packed at night.

http://www.pgbbq.mx/


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> Maybe not in your circles but I assure you my wife's sister Patricia and her children Adrianna and Carolina and their husbands do eat it and want me to try it. They live in Mexico City and have all of their lives. They sent me an invitation with pictures, I assure you it wasn't at Pizza Hut, Little Caesars or Pizza Inn.
> 
> Popular is a relative term, some don't like the blue corn tortillas and some do.
> 
> ...


That's a little interesting - when I read your post I don't see the URL - but when I reply - there it is. 

****** is our favorite place to eat when we are in Mexico City. They just (within the last month or so) opened their second restaurant - just on the outskirts of Polanco - which for us is much more convenient. The brisket is every bit as good as what you will find in Austin.

As for pizza - I'll stick with tomato sauce and cheese - although my wife likes basil on her's.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Zorro2017 said:


> Maybe not in your circles but I assure you my wife's sister Patricia and her children Adrianna and Carolina and their husbands do eat it and want me to try it. They live in Mexico City and have all of their lives. They sent me an invitation with pictures, I assure you it wasn't at Pizza Hut, Little Caesars or Pizza Inn.
> 
> Popular is a relative term, some don't like the blue corn tortillas and some do.
> 
> ...


I've been a Chilango all my life,
while some people may like those cricket pizzas, I would not call them popular in Mexico or Mexico city
Whatever


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> That's a little interesting - when I read your post I don't see the URL - but when I reply - there it is.
> 
> ****** is our favorite place to eat when we are in Mexico City. They just (within the last month or so) opened their second restaurant - just on the outskirts of Polanco - which for us is much more convenient. The brisket is every bit as good as what you will find in Austin.
> 
> As for pizza - I'll stick with tomato sauce and cheese - although my wife likes basil on her's.


Especially for those who live here and crave real American BBQ, they are excellent and the atmosphere is just like Texas, well, almost.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

GARYJ65 said:


> I've been a Chilango all my life,
> while some people may like those cricket pizzas, I would not call them popular in Mexico or Mexico city
> Whatever


That is why I said, "In your circles." Being a Chilango you realize just how large and diverse Mexico City is. Would you call Strike Master popular? Probably not because it is not your kind of music, but thousands there do. 

Apparently eating bugs is the new "popular" thing to do in Mexico City in some circles.


Where to Eat Insects in Mexico City - Vogue


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> That is why I said, "In your circles." Being a Chilango you realize just how large and diverse Mexico City is. Would you call Strike Master popular? Probably not because it is not your kind of music, but thousands there do.
> 
> Apparently eating bugs is the new "popular" thing to do in Mexico City in some circles.


Boy, do I feel old and out-of-it. I have no desire to eat our insect friends and have no idea what Strike Master is. 

Maybe eating bugs is the Mexican version of a paleo-diet!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Zorro2017 said:


> That is why I said, "In your circles." Being a Chilango you realize just how large and diverse Mexico City is. Would you call Strike Master popular? Probably not because it is not your kind of music, but thousands there do.
> 
> Apparently eating bugs is the new "popular" thing to do in Mexico City in some circles.
> 
> ...


Vogue?
Really?


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

GARYJ65 said:


> Vogue?
> Really?


 Ditto. Some of us are just too old, modest, uncool, and DGAF to keep up with Vogue-- or to hang out in the trendiest joints of CDMX. But being a food adventurer, I've tried grasshoppers, and enjoyed a few complimentary worms with my mezcal-- decades ago, before it became the great new cool thing to do. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I eat a lot in indigenous homes and the government has periodically a campaign to eat insects as they are low in fat and high in protein.. In Oaxaca I had the crickets served as hors d oeuvre but also ground over tacos..
The satz in Chiapas are eaten like you would eat popcorn , they are more like beef jerkies.. I was at an amber show with people from Simojovel that were passing the satz around and were going crazy over them so not knowing what it was I ate them too and they are ok.. 
I also got serves the large ants many time.. The insects are ok ... I do not think I would go out of my way to eat them but when served I eat them. 
In Oaxaca we were at one of the fiesta in Teotilan and the women offered us crickets, my husband made a joke how they were not as good as snails.. I have to agree with that but the women cried out oh my God we would die if we had to eat a snail... and my husband responded that is exactly the way I feel about chapulines..
Funny how some things are ok in some cultures and not in other.. The water snails in Chiapas are very popular but the snails like we have in France are not eaten when they are all over the place..


----------

